# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Have U Ever Wonder????

## Omar

1) Why women cannot put on mascara with their mouth closed?
2) Why the sun lightens our hair, but darkens our skin?
3) Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor and dishwashing with real lemons?
4) Why is abbreviated such a long word?
5) Why is it that doctors call what they do practice?
6) Why is it that to stop Windows You have to click on Start
7) Why is the time of day with slowest traffic called Rush Hour?
8) Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?
9) Why are they called apartments when they are all stuck together?
10) If con is opposite of pro, is congress the opposite of progress?
11) When dog food is offered with improved taste, who tests it?
12) Why dont sheep shrinks when it rains?


                        TRY TO ANSWER

----------


## Hina87

lol
nice post  :Smile:

----------


## perpetual123

well why sun darkens because we r indians our skin is such dont know the ans to the rest interesting post

----------


## Omar

gud and thanx anyone Try to answer Please

----------

